
Ask HN: How would you build a Excel file uploader with inline preview? - babayega2
I like the file uploader of Dataiku DSS[1] wich allows you to upload Excel&#x2F;csv files and edit them in the previewer befor commoting them in the db. My question is this: is there any Js open-source library like that one with inline preview and editing of spreadsheets? If it doesn&#x27;t exist, I would like to have an idea how I could build one with available tools.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dataiku.com&#x2F;dss&#x2F;editions&#x2F;
======
flatfilefan
Good question. To expose data processing/Modelling to the masses we need an
easy interface for the average user to upload data and maybe do some basic
editing online.

------
kodz4
Openrefine

~~~
babayega2
Openrefine is for data wrangling. I want js library like filepond [1].

[1]: [https://pqina.nl/filepond/](https://pqina.nl/filepond/)

